# Tanning bed question



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

You need to use a 2 pole 40amp breaker, run #8 to it, put in a 40a receptacle, put #8 cord on the bed, and plug her in.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Oh yeah, and if tge panel is 120/208 then you'll need a buck boost transformer to boost the voltage to 240.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Interestingly it says "Disconnect power cord before..." and under NEMA Receptacle it says N/A - Hard Wired.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

There should be a warning on the page: call a Licensed electrician !


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

There should be a warning on the bed: Tanning beds cause skin cancer!


----------



## Jones.r3 (Jun 6, 2016)

I also thought #8 with double pole 40a breaker and plug, I second guessed when a guy at my work said to run it off #10. I am an apprentice and have been doing residential for some time. I'm working underneath and he said take care of it.


----------



## Jones.r3 (Jun 6, 2016)

Thanks for the confirmation. I thought this but was making sure.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

If the manufacturer says 'hard wired' in their manual anything else would fall on your shoulders if there was a problem.


----------



## Jones.r3 (Jun 6, 2016)

I've been doing residential and am confident with those types of loads. I am going to pass on doing the work on this 1. Let her call my company...hate letting something get over on me but no sure enough for this 1. Thanks.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Jones.r3 said:


> I've been doing residential and am confident with those types of loads. I am going to pass on doing the work on this 1. Let her call my company...hate letting something get over on me but no sure enough for this 1. Thanks.


I think you made the right choice. People just looking for a cheap install.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

That is a good idea. It needs a #8's on a 40 and probaly a disco and flex. Tanning beds are notoriously picky on voltage drop and crap like that. Problem is it takes a few years to show up.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> That is a good idea. It needs a #8's on a 40 and probaly a disco and flex. Tanning beds are notoriously picky on voltage drop and crap like that. Problem is it takes a few years to show up.


We always put in a receptacle, but that could be because the tanning salons we deal with nornally buy used beds that already have cords on them. I hate those damn things.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Why pay for a tan. Go outside. Jeez.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Why pay for a tan. Go outside. Jeez.


What is next, working while they are out there ?


----------

